# spoo owners and feeding..



## shellbeme (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi all! I am interested to know what brand of kibble you feed your spoos and how much you go through per month  per dog if possible. Right now I have a little maltese on fromm 4 star and we are toying with the idea of adding a spoo at some point. I want to know I will be able to afford to continue feeding a premium kibble.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Nova eats Taste of the Wild. She eats about a 15lb bag per month, sometimes a little more. 

Sonya eats Natural Balance. Also eats about a 15lb bag per 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream here - Lilah & Jasper go through about one big bag (35lbs?) each month.

I also make a "topper" out of canned food like Innova EVO 95% Venison or Beef, LID Bison, Wellness 95% Salmon or Evangers Super Premium 100% Buffalo to keep mealtime interesting and try to avoid new allergies to a single source protein. I mix the canned with a bit of distilled water to make a gravy. Then I add approx 2T on their TOTW kibble.


----------

